# Boot befestigen



## Chuldogg (16. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,
also ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Boot zu holen und dass dann auch am See liegen zu lassen. Bei dem See handelt es sich um eine Talsperre. Wie macht man das Boot so am Ufer fest, dass es so ca. 10m vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser liegt. Bei anderen Booten sehe ich das ein Seil ins Wasser geht(Anker) und das andere am Ufer befestigt ist. Nur wie man das anstellt ohne ins Wasser zu müssen kapiere ich einfach nicht|kopfkrat
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären.
Am besten anhand von Bildern.
Mfg Martin


----------



## Mulder (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

moin, 

du wirst nich drum rum kommen, ins wasser zu müssen |kopfkrat.
Im Wasser liegt meist nen Maurerkübel gefüllt mit Beton.
Darin eingelassen ist meinst eine Kette, die von nem Fender oder Boje hochgehalten wird. Daran kannst dann das Boot befestigen.


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Per Seilzugsystem. Die "Boje" im Wasser ist das "Gegenlager" (mit schwerem Gewicht verankert). Das Seil verläuft von einem "Lager" an Land durchs Wasser da durch und hat 2 Fixpunkte ("Schlaufenknoten", mit denen Du vorn und achtern das Boot daran befestigen kannst (z. B. mit Karabinern). Dann brauchst Du "nur" noch ggf. eine "Sicherung" an Land, die ein ungewolltes hin und her verhindert.
Das Seil muss nur lang genug sein, dass sich das Boot sauber bei zu wenig Wasser auf grund ablegen kann und mit steigendem Pegel sich da unten nicht festsetzt... Ist in einer Talsperre manchmal schwer!
Ich versuch mich mal anner grundsätzlichen Skizze...


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Ungefähr so...


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

https://www.boote-forum.de/attachment.fphp?attachmentid=630004&d=1433791973

so sollte es gehen


----------



## Chuldogg (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Hey, vielen dank für eure Mühe, dass sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. 
Was mich jedoch wundert ist, dass ich an den anderen Booten keine Boje sehe. Leider konnte ich noch mit keinem der ansässigen Bootsbesitzern sprechen und fragen wie die das machen.
Sonst noch jemand eine Idee?

Lg Martin


----------



## Maifliege (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Hab am Edersee schlichtere Kunstruktionen gesehen. 
Eimer mit Beton voll (Anker), Haken rein, Exanderseil dran und draußen ablassen. Dann gegen den Zug des elastischen (Gummi) Seils zum Ufer rudern, Boot wieder auslassen, Seil zieht Boot raus. Bitte mit einem weiteren Seil zum Ufer sichern sonst ist es draußen gut verankert kriegst es aber nicht mehr ans Ufer...


----------



## Maifliege (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Exanderseil = Expanderseil

Sorry


----------



## Chuldogg (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Ah ok, dass mit dem Expanderband klingt glaube ich genau nach dem was ich suche. Wie stabil sind die denn? Bekommt man den Betonklotz damit auch wieder nach oben?


----------



## Wallersen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Schalte zwischen den Expander und den Anker einfach ein Solides Seil ohne Dehnung welches etwas länger ist als das Wasser über dem Anker tief ist, dann gibts auch keine probleme beim Anker einholen.


----------



## Maifliege (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Ist ein kleiner Eimer... 5l sind über 10kg. das ist m. E. schon zuviel


----------



## Chuldogg (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Boot befestigen*

Ok, vielen dank, so werde ich es mal probieren|wavey:


----------

